# What does your wife say?



## JAMarco1 (Mar 2, 2010)

My wife does not understand how I could possibly be so obsessed with bikes. Why I always want to work on them and Why I want to ride all the time.

Anyhow, My question is this. What does your wife or significant other say when you want to drop some serious coin on new parts or a new ride? What does she say when you want to go on an all day epic or all weekend?


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

Not married but my girl always bit*hing about how im riding everyday, and how on the weekends im gone all day. I tell her to come with, but she dont like going far or fast.


----------



## JAMarco1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Twisted1 said:


> Not married but my girl always bit*hing about how im riding everyday, and how on the weekends im gone all day. I tell her to come with, but she dont like going far or fast.


Ahh yes. I get that too. I am pretty much restricted to night riding now. I have to wait until everybody is in bed before I can even think of going for a ride.


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

I get accused of looking for women that like doing all the things I like to do that my wife does not like doing.


----------



## JAMarco1 (Mar 2, 2010)

tjchad said:


> I get accused of looking for women that like doing all the things I like to do that my wife does not like doing.


HAHAHAHAHA Thats hilarious!


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

My lovely wife has her own addiction, scrapbooking. Sometimes she will buy the latest, greatest new toy only to find she does not like it then gives it away. I just smile and start looking at new tires.


----------



## sherijumper (Feb 19, 2007)

I buy my wife puppies .


----------



## Twisted1 (Aug 24, 2010)

just give her the credit/debit card an she will leave ya alone


----------



## atxlatino (Jan 23, 2008)

She starts calling if I'm gone for more than 2 hours, but it's just to make sure I'm ok. Overall she likes that I have a sport that keeps me happy and stress free, and she has come with me a few times.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

Twisted1 said:


> Not married but my girl always bit*hing about how im riding everyday, and how on the weekends im gone all day. I tell her to come with, but she dont like going far or fast.


After 30 years of marriage my wife is thrilled that I'm out riding all the time and gone all weekend.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

mine buys a lot of my stuff for me.
carbon niner fork, juicy ultimate brakeset, surly 1x1 frameset spring to mind off the top of my head.
you sure you're doing things right?


----------



## lamb (Sep 18, 2008)

My wife rides with me 80 percent of the time. The rest I am alone. She likes to ride, she is just not very fast or risky. I wait for her on the trail quite a bit, but it is worth it to have her out there. I am definitely more obsessed than she is about it. For her, it is just nice to get out and get some exercise. We actually got into mtbing together cause I was spending so much time whitewater boating. Now, the only thing I do is mtb. The plan backfired!


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

My wife wants me to buy a new bike. The temptation is very real but Im hanging on to the 2004 575 for now


----------



## Freewillie (Jul 8, 2008)

My wife is all for it because I come home all smiles after a ride. Also, she stays home with the kids and we give each other breaks to do whatever we like. I spend my "off" time on my bike, and the rest of the time not spent working is with her and the kids. A bit of compromise goes a long way.

On the money part, we just talk about everything and set practical budgets, including for our hobbies. Communication is the key. If you don't have that, well you're screwed.


----------



## JAMarco1 (Mar 2, 2010)

I have tried and tried to get her out on the trail with me but, she's just not interested.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

Have you tried doing and enjoying something with her that she really likes? Invest the time in your relationship.

After being involved in an activity she enjoys for a while, set up an easy ride with another couple, and plan to all stick together. She may like the social aspect of riding that way.



JAMarco1 said:


> I have tried and tried to get her out on the trail with me but, she's just not interested.


----------



## ontime (Jul 13, 2010)

My wife says:

"How long until we get to the trail head."


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

my boyfriend says: "i think you've bought enough bike stuff for now, don't you?" and then asks me where the best deals are online. so, uh, we don't have this problem.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I met my wife when she bought a bike from my shop in 1982. We were married four years later. It's not like she didn't know.


----------



## JEM2 (Feb 25, 2010)

my wife says im obeseeeesssseddddd!! I say yep! then she sees that im healthy, thin and full on life.. she wont get into riding because she does not like to fall... I tell her falling is part of learning. 
She did get pissed when I came home with a new FS Cannondale this year ;-p
JEM


----------



## Noclutch (Jun 20, 2010)

tjchad said:


> I get accused of looking for women that like doing all the things I like to do that my wife does not like doing.


Insert _*ex*_- infront of wife the question, and this reply  ....
And it's true.


----------



## Dainbramage91 (Jul 19, 2010)

Not pertaining to the money side of it, but my wife said something the other day that made us both bust out in laughter.

So there we are back at the car after a ride, about to put the bikes in the back of the car. I'm sitting there un-doing the skewer to remove the front wheel. Sometimes I don't loosen it enough so it's a bit hard to get off. I tug on it a couple of times and get the wheel off. About that time she says "You like to jerk it off!". I (being the immature one in the relationship) just started cracking up, she was a little delayed until she realized what she said and she started laughing out loud too. That was a good stomach hurting 5 minute laugh. Good times haha.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

Just spent 3k on a new ride and gear. My wife was very cool about it, especially after I dropped 15lbs in a month riding the new, more fun, rig. She even enjoys going to the LBS because they're the only who sells the energy bars she likes.


----------



## dfms2004 (Jun 3, 2010)

I am lucky because when she is working , I am riding. but when I am seeking a new bike or parts or any stuff she says "remember the bike is the last thing on the budget list"... she does not understand that my bike is not only pieces of metal its like a friend... sometimes when I clean my bike , I talk to him ... and my wife says u r so obessed with ur bike ....:thumbsup:


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

The more you give her what she wants, the more she will give you what you want.


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

To keep 28+ yrs of marital bliss, only two full days of cycling a month. The 70 mile round trip commutes to work or if I'm home on weekends by 11AM, don't count against me. I don't consider them unreasonable requests, though I would like more full days in the mountains.


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

My wife supports my mountain biking habit, and would actually encourage a 4k dollar DH rig in addition to the current bike to the garage. 

Although I catch more crap about my 750HP mustang/ drag racing habit which is my other passion. It makes mountain biking look like a trip to the dollar store when comparing costs.


----------



## Cyclogenesis (Jul 4, 2008)

riding stopped me dying... My wife is a top class legend... The only thing stopping me spending more is cold hard money in = money out


----------



## manlung (Oct 2, 2007)

My Wife and I have 11 years together now, and I can't believe that she wants me to be with her all day doing nothing 24/7, she really hates my Hobbies.......................


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

*My fiancee says...*

"Can you air up my tires and load my bike while I fill our Camelbacks?"

And I say, "Yes. Yes I can."


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

manlung said:


> My Wife and I have 11 years together now, and I can't believe that she wants me to be with her all day doing nothing 24/7, she really hates my Hobbies.......................


+1...


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Just buy her a hardtail, she'll never bother you again.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

no wife but parent are kinda like wtf why do need $100 handle bars.


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

heartland said:


> "Can you air up my tires and load my bike while I fill our Camelbacks?"
> 
> And I say, "Yes. Yes I can."


I'm lucky too. Married 12 years this month. My wife and I have now been riding together for almost 14 years, road and Mtn. We ride together abut 90% of the time, and she more than keeps up with the "boys". Our vacations are almost always bike related, just back from Mammoth, and she has the newest ride in the stable, and she has 4 bikes! :eekster:


----------



## catal77 (Jul 12, 2009)

my wife doesnt say anything about the money i spend. but i also don't get on her for what she spends. I really cant go off on long weekend rides because she considers them family time.


----------



## mjf125 (Jul 25, 2009)

*sorry had to*



ontime said:


> My wife says:
> 
> "How long until we get to the trail head."


yea i usually say this to my wife too..


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

My wife kicks me out of bed on the rainy days to go and shred with her.


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

b-kul said:


> no wife but parent are kinda like wtf why do need $100 handle bars.


Look very serious when offering this scenario to the non-mtb parental units next time the subject comes up: "Because they steer the whole thing through the rocks, you don't want me riding around on crap bars breaking like pretzel sticks on the big hits, crashing, followed by me on my way to the ER do you? Do you?"


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

b-kul said:


> no wife but parent are kinda like wtf why do need $100 handle bars.


Ha your parents are probably under the impression that a handlebar is just a cheap piece of aluminum tubing marked up about 1000%.


----------



## SBT (Mar 29, 2010)

Even though she doesn't pedal (yet), my fiancee gets it. In fact, so much so that we're building my DJ bike together.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

My wife rarely complains. Her hobby is sewing. I mostly don't complain about that either. 

BTW, have you priced sewing machines lately? Some of them make bikes look cheap.


----------



## light3monkey (May 25, 2009)

Even after spending too much money on a necessary bathroom renovation, she encouraged me to spend $1k+ on my mountain bike. She promptly bought Jura expresso machine saying that it was for me.  

So, I spend even more money on a new saddle and other "necessary items". She's encouraging me to get a "real" dedicated mountain bike shoes rather than the walkable Shimano cycling shoe that I bought few years back for my commuter bike. I'm actually saying no.

As long as the spending is within our financial means and the riding bike doesn't interfere with the family plans, she doesn't mind.


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

Whenever I am grumpy or antsy, my wife hands me my helmet and tells me to go.


----------



## jeffgre_6163 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have two active hobbies - My Motorcycle [2008 Buell XB12] and my mountain bike.
Over the last 6 months the mountain bike is winning when the choice comes to how to spend my spare time.
My wife couldn't be happier.
She never really liked the motorcycling, for the fatality reasons, even though it pre dates her by 15 years, but she tolerated it and never once suggested I ditch the 'bike.
Now with Mountain biking its not only safer but I get to ride with our 12 year old son.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Typical new bike discussion

Me: Sweetheart I want to buy bike 'x' for approx cost 'y' to ride for purpose 'z'
Wife: That bike looks sweet, you deserve it, go get it!


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

You want to go ride again? Thought you rode last week....


----------



## Puzman (Apr 1, 2004)

Mine says "take the dog, she needs exercise too!". Our Golden Retriever Lucy is an AWESOME trail dog...


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

byknuts said:


> mine buys a lot of my stuff for me.
> carbon niner fork, juicy ultimate brakeset, surly 1x1 frameset spring to mind off the top of my head.
> you sure you're doing things right?


You sure you're reading her actions right?

She buys you a carbon fork. I know, carbon is strong and light but everytime I think of rigid carbon forks I see this image 








She then gives you brakes that aren't exactly top of the pile when it comes to stopping power, reducing the chance of you stopping in time before that branch that will do the above to your forks.

On top of all of that she gives you a single speed so that even if you do survive the above, by the time you get home your legs are so stuffed all you want to do is lie down.

Thats a clever one you've got there, she's set herself up for a night off doing what she wants or a big life insurance payout and all the time you think she's showering you with the fruits of love :thumbsup: 

Mine just tells me I'm getting grumpy so go for a ride and relax a little.


----------



## Steve121 (Mar 24, 2010)

Way to be negative emu26

I think its time for you to go for a ride...


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*I could'nt care less......*

cause I'm going riding and was riding before we got married. Some of you guys are real pus_ys that's I I have to say.


----------



## JAMarco1 (Mar 2, 2010)

4slomo said:


> Have you tried doing and enjoying something with her that she really likes? Invest the time in your relationship.
> 
> After being involved in an activity she enjoys for a while, set up an easy ride with another couple, and plan to all stick together. She may like the social aspect of riding that way.


My wife loves to shop and everytime she goes I am right there with her I am pretty much with my wife 24/7 we even work together. but other than that she really doesn't have many hobbies. She scrapbooks every six months...


----------



## JAMarco1 (Mar 2, 2010)

JEM2 said:


> my wife says im obeseeeesssseddddd!! I say yep! then she sees that im healthy, thin and full on life.. she wont get into riding because she does not like to fall... I tell her falling is part of learning.
> She did get pissed when I came home with a new FS Cannondale this year ;-p
> JEM


Heres where I need help... Do you consult her first or do you just buy it and wait to get you ass chewed?


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

She says *F-yeah!*


----------



## JAMarco1 (Mar 2, 2010)

YaMon said:


> cause I'm going riding and was riding before we got married. Some of you guys are real pus_ys that's I I have to say.


I'm not trying to have an Ex-wife.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

My wife knew i was obsessed with bikes when she married me and was happy with that being part of who i am.She and i are now divorced,one of the reasons being that i was always out on my bike .Strange how these things work.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

nojoke said:


> ...my 750HP mustang/ drag racing...


Wow. That sounds like the subject for a new thread all by itself.

Is it fast?


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Steve121 said:


> Way to be negative emu26
> 
> I think its time for you to go for a ride...


Steve, you mean the cheesy big grin and the thumbs up didn't give away it was TIC

BTW TIC = Tongue In Cheek and BTW = By The Way, just thought I would clarify.

WTF, yes, Why The Face?

I know, I need to go for a ride but home alone with three kids, I'm stranded, or stuck


----------



## k1lluaA (Oct 6, 2008)

bought my gf a shiny, powder blue kona lisa and she rides with me every like 3rd ride...got her clipless pedals and we slowly work on her skills when we go together, otherwise she loves me to go out and enjoy what is really the only hobbie other than video games that i have.... 

when i asked her why shes all for me going out, its because when i come home from a 20k ride i am happy, and then we can go out together and do the things she likes...+ i kinda miss her while im gone, so i appreciate her more when i get home...


----------



## DCTILLER (Aug 18, 2010)

*wifey*

the love of my life is trying to rearrange the household finances so i can buy a new full suspension 29er. is she a keeper OH YEAH. im a lucky man.


----------



## quadracer12 (Jan 19, 2009)

After I broke my back racing atvs I went a few years doing nothing. Wife always encouraged my to get a hobby. Now Im gone every weekend like the old racing days. Guess she asked for it


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

dude that's awesome there is another Buell rider out there on this forum! 

but back on topic-my wife likes that I have a hobby, she will come with from time to time, and does a little road biking too. I never thought that she was that into it until yesterday-when she decided she was going to do a century ride (and did it!) by herself... never having ridden more than 30 miles at a time before.... with no training! I think I have a kindred spirit there....


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Tie them up, gag 'em, and keep them locked in the basement works best. 


The key to any marriage is compromise. So if I want to miss half the day biking, I'll repay with a dinner & a movie, etc.:thumbsup:


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

do you have your nitro? don't get hurt.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 13, 2009)

tscheezy said:


> She says *F-yeah!*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveX (Feb 10, 2004)

tscheezy said:


> She says *F-yeah!*


X2






Jo - Burnham Down from David P. on Vimeo.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

just spent saturday shredding together, all's good!


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I get tired of being ordered out to ride with her, or xc ski in winter, almost on a daily basis. I feel I've earned my rest and I don't want to spend my money on her bike. Watch out for those younger women who like to ride, you may get more than you bargained for!


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

dixie whiskey said:


> Tie them up, gag 'em, and keep them locked in the basement works best.


This thread is about mountain biking, not your sex life.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

bsieb said:


> ...Watch out for those younger women who like to ride, you may get more than you bargained for!


This is true. :thumbsup:

You know what they say: "You're only as old as the girl you're feeling."


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

DaveX said:


> X2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool video. :thumbsup:

What's with the sound track? It sounds like a '70s porn video.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

JAMarco1 said:


> My question is this. What does your wife or significant other say when you want to drop some serious coin on new parts or a new ride?


I have to put out first.



> What does she say when you want to go on an all day epic or all weekend?


The same thing as some of the others- "Can you check the tire pressures on my bike and load it in the truck?"


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

RIS said:


> Wow. That sounds like the subject for a new thread all by itself.
> 
> Is it fast?


It ok...low 10 second street car. Has some room to go. I forgot to leave out the other equation with the new DH rig. She "would" support me getting a DH rig if I ridded the stang from the garage. Just cant quite pull the trigger yet hahahh :madman: :madman:


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

nojoke said:


> It ok...low 10 second street car.


Wow. I've heard a lot of claims like that, but I don't know if I've ever actually seen a low 10 second street car. Sounds like pictures might be in order.


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

RIS said:


> Wow. I've heard a lot of claims like that, but I don't know if I've ever actually seen a low 10 second street car. Sounds like pictures might be in order.


Claims are rampid, but here are my cards....SORRY FOR THE THREAD JACK EVERYONE hahah

I'll start with interior, rollbar sides are totally removable, got tired of getting booted from local track. Full Interior, stock seats, stock belts intact also, AC, leather, all the amneties, even 6 disk CD.



Car on stock rims with drag radials


Car with jet at work




Car on track rims


Some video action....

10.40 on street tires/stock rims





10.37 pass with issues





10.32 Pass





Dynograph from some boost/tune changes before & After, uncorrected is abouty 744, this is SAE


----------



## mtnbkrid (Jan 30, 2004)

In 1989 I took my gf to Moab to show her how cool it is to ride on slickrock. She loved it so much she decided she would keep me around awhile. 21 years later she still loves it as much as I do. Everyday I thank the good lord for being able to have a shared passion. After reading these posts it just reaffirms how lucky I have been. To the OP I would urge you try again to get your wife out on a bike, even if it is on a paved path of some kind. Something very easy and gentle. Explain how much fun it is for you and that you want her to share in your riding. Then do something she likes. Hope it works out for you. Good luck.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

nojoke said:


> Claims are rampid, but here are my cards....SORRY FOR THE THREAD JACK EVERYONE hahah
> 
> I'll start with interior, rollbar sides are totally removable, got tired of getting booted from local track. Full Interior, stock seats, stock belts intact also, AC, leather, all the amneties, even 6 disk CD.
> 
> ...


Wow. :thumbsup: That is so refreshing. :thumbsup: You really are "No Joke". :thumbsup: That certainly looks like the goods to me. :thumbsup:

What kind of gas do you run 23psi of supercharger boost on the drag strip with?

(Sorry for the thread-jack. I told him to start another thread...  )


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

After 10 years of my life revolving around drugs and alchohol and partying...my wife is super stoked to have shredding be my new passion. I do have to keep it in check and make sure that I make family time a priority, but she knows that there are worse things to be doing than out riding my bike. Plus I'm super mellow and focused after a ride that I actually get more stuff done around the house post ride. And it really helps me keep my "sculpted" figure Maybe just less pudgy...


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

RIS said:


> Wow. :thumbsup: That is so refreshing. :thumbsup: You really are "No Joke". :thumbsup: That certainly looks like the goods to me. :thumbsup:
> 
> What kind of gas do you run 23psi of supercharger boost on the drag strip with?
> 
> (Sorry for the thread-jack. I told him to start another thread...  )


I can run it on lower boost on premium, but I dont drive it much so I keep a minimum of 110 Octane in it. Im making the switch to E85 this winter, have to revamp fuel system, much cleaner fuel, with alot of added benefits such as cooling.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

nojoke said:


> I can run it on lower boost on premium, but I dont drive it much so I keep a minimum of 110 Octane in it. Im making the switch to E85 this winter, have to revamp fuel system, much cleaner fuel, with alot of added benefits such as cooling.


So it's not exactly a daily driver. That makes sense. That's probably why I have seen so few truly fast cars on the street.

How fast is it on readily available pump gas (like 91 octane) and actual street tires (tires that go around corners and stuff)?

Converting the fuel system to E85 should really be something, as stoichiometric for alcohol is roughly half of stoichiometric for gasoline, so you'll need to move about twice as much fuel, which means that your vehicle's range (I don't know how big your fuel cell is), will be pretty much cut in half.


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

RIS said:


> So it's not exactly a daily driver. That makes sense. That's probably why I have seen so few truly fast cars on the street.
> 
> How fast is it on readily available pump gas (like 91 octane) and actual street tires (tires that go around corners and stuff)?
> 
> Converting the fuel system to E85 should really be something, as stoichiometric for alcohol is roughly half of stoichiometric for gasoline, so you'll need to move about twice as much fuel, which means that your vehicle's range (I don't know how big your fuel cell is), will be pretty much cut in half.


If it was in daily driver mode on its everyday tires? 10.80's, probably quicker depending on track conditions.

Most guys that I know who swap to E85 at this power level typically need about 40% larger overhead than what you have now. E85 stoich is 9.7. I have some overhead built into my current system, but im going large to be safe. Ive messed with some fuels that have a 13.3 stoich vs 14.7 which is what I usually use, and usually takes about 10% more to run the same targeted AFR with the 13.3 stoich. Most of the your tuning solutions have tables for stoich, so its plug and play. Alcohol is a natural cooler, which helps out alot on power adder cars since the create so much heat during the combustion process. the largest myth with e85 is the gas mileage. Most people will only suffer 2-3mpg loss on a car getting 23mph on 87 octane.


----------



## RIS (Nov 4, 2009)

nojoke said:


> If it was in daily driver mode on its everyday tires? 10.80's, probably quicker depending on track conditions.


Wow. :thumbsup:

My daily commuter vehicle is nothing special. It only has about 160 horsepower. But at least it gets 40 mpg, and it runs good on 87 octane regular unleaded.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

JAMarco1 said:


> Heres where I need help... Do you consult her first or do you just buy it and wait to get you ass chewed?


Has to be a gift. She can do what she wants with a gift.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 25, 2009)

I b*tch at my husband when he dabs in rock gardens. Damn roadies


----------



## cxagent (Dec 30, 2005)

My wife stopped riding a few years ago when she broke her wrist for the 2nd time. Said the risk just wasn't worth the reward. I could understand that. She took the dog running while I rode for several years (5 - 6?) Then I started riding more and she saw how much I was enjoying it. She met several of my riding buddies, including women. The women riders always included her and asked her about riding with me, etc. She started thinking maybe she could ride again. We got her lessons with a woman mtb instructor. She started taking mtb classes and making her own riding buddies. We got her a good bike that fit her (Pivot Mach 5 How we ended up with a Mach 5 for her second bike is a story in itself.) She made more riding buddies and my buddies included her even more. A long time friend of hers got a bike and started riding with her. Life was good!

She fell about 3 months ago and "sprained" her wrist (see post about "spotting"). Now 3 months after the crash we found it was a broken scaphoid (wrist bone) and it need surgery to get it to heal. I thought I would be selling her Mach 5 soon. But she is still riding when she can until surgery. She now finds the reward is worth the risk. SCORE!!!! I'm SO lucky to have her for my wife! It helps that everybody we have met have been so friendly and helpful to her. Everybody is will to help her when she needs help but not push her when she doesn't feel like pushing herself.

My advice to the OP - Talk with your wife and find a solution that works for both of you. You may not get to ride as much as you want. You need to give her what she wants to get what you want. Relationships take work and compromise. If you are not willing to work on the relationship it will fail. It's just a matter of when. 

When either of us want to spend some serious money we discuss it and decide what WE want to do. We rebuilt the kitchen before we bought any bikes. We bought her a real bike before we replaced mine. Her old bike weight a ton, didn't work very well and was REALLY limiting her riding fun. It was a mutual decision to do that even though she thought we should replace my bike first because I rode more. Then after we paid off some bills I replaced my bike - with her blessing. She still says she is glad we got both of our bikes.


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

My wife says a number of things, ranging from:

"Pin It!"
"Where are we going this weekend?"
"Damn it! the weekend is almost over again, where are we going next weekend?"
"Ouch"


----------



## cxagent (Dec 30, 2005)

zzsean said:


> View attachment 568329


That hurts me to see. And I don't know your wife.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

RIS said:


> Cool video. :thumbsup:
> 
> What's with the sound track? It sounds like a '70s porn video.


the Beastie Boys, I believe....from "Ill Communication?" can't pinpoint what track, though.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

DaveX said:


> X2


That actually looks a little like our home turf:


----------



## floridalawdog (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, tommorow I am buying my wife a Kona Lisa DS while shes at work. She has a cheap bike that she rides, but I figure if I really get her nice stuff, its a win win for me.


----------



## TomactypeX (Aug 8, 2010)

Two words: "Coach Purse"


----------



## drumsev (Aug 31, 2010)

My gf and I just rode together for the 2nd and 3rd time this weekend. We both got interested in picking up mountain biking around the same time (she beat me to getting a decent bike). So far I'm obsessed, and she's liking it more every time she goes out. The first time she and I went to a trail she fell around 4 or 5 times and banged her legs up, though nothing serious. She just kept getting back up and trying again. She's riding much more comfortably/confidently now and getting better each time. Here's hoping it sticks!


----------



## Flatfoot (Jun 13, 2010)

Neither one of my ex wives understood..........


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

if i'm happy the wife is happy. i'm lucky to have a great wife who supports all of my passions. support includes traveling to remote places when i head off to events. no worries here  

i have mates on the other hand who live in fear of their "boss women" as they are known as. screw that - why would you marry someone who is anti biking/ sport? :skep: ut:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

*My Wife Rocks!*

I've got a lot of history with my Wife. She was my highschool sweetheart and then we went our seperate ways. Years went by and we found eachother again. We've now been married for 12 years.

She doesn't give me trouble about anything I do which is a blessing since I am OBSESSIVE about everything I am interested in. She trusts me, I trust her. She knows what I like and she accepts it. She knew how I was before we got married and she respected that. She never tried to change me, nor I her.

She doesn't watch over my shoulder at what I spend "my" money on. She realizes that biking is an expensive hobby and sport but she sees how much I use my bike and how much fun I have tuning it and customizing it so she knows it's not wasted money. Plus, she loves how rock hard my legs and butt are from biking, LOL!


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

Don't ask. We'll just say horses are so expensive I can barely afford to keep bikes running


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Right now, my fiance is in grad school, works 24 hours a week plus has clinical 2 days a week, so she's never around. I almost always schedule my rides when she's not around. That leaves very little room for complaining. She would, and has complained about me spending money on my bike, but since I got a new bike recently, I haven't had much of a reason to spend money on it. She doesn't complain about small purchases, sometimes doesn't even notice, though I don't purposely hide them from her. We have an understanding right now, since we're planning for a wedding, we both spend minimal money on stuff we don't need, mostly clothes and shoes for her, bike stuff for me.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

My wife asks me "Are you going to Huck this"?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

She used to say, "again???"...until I finally upgraded her(bought her a new Cannondale)...that FIXED her!!!

Now, she _*wakes me up*_ to ride.

BTW, my heavily-modded Porsche 944 Turbo was capable of 175mph...not bad for a huge 4-banger!


----------



## vindiggitydog (Aug 6, 2008)

My wife don't speak unless spoken to!! What do you tell a woman with 2 black eyes?? Nothing you ain't already told her twice!!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

vindiggitydog said:


> My wife don't speak unless spoken to!! What do you tell a woman with 2 black eyes?? Nothing you ain't already told her twice!!


I still love that old jailhouse joke....


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Cat Among the Pigeons*

This is easy.

Mine said "Who's (insert name of newbie person on MTBR)?" Random stranger person was asking for a tour guide in Albuquerque. I volunteered our local riding group. Argument ensued.

Two weeks later my wife made me the happiest man in the world. I came home and all her crap was gone.

Now I go riding whenever I want, with whoever I want and buy whatever I want, when I need it.

Yeah, I know, cool story bro...


----------



## TheMajor (Sep 13, 2010)

I usually get this for my girlfriend "また買おうの？今の使わないんもん！" and I say "SHOES" then the equilibrium is restored until the next pay day.

Edit; she is a shopaholic Japanese chick.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

My wife used to say "don't crash"................................................

Then she started to say "don't die".....................................................

Then when we got a $1,000,000 life insurance policy on me she asks, "Don't you need to go ride some huge mountain or something today?"


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

+1 
substitute flying RC model planes for whitewater
quite a delima as I can see the day coming when doing either won't be possible due to age



lamb said:


> My wife rides with me 80 percent of the time. The rest I am alone. She likes to ride, she is just not very fast or risky. I wait for her on the trail quite a bit, but it is worth it to have her out there. I am definitely more obsessed than she is about it. For her, it is just nice to get out and get some exercise. We actually got into mtbing together cause I was spending so much time whitewater boating. Now, the only thing I do is mtb. The plan backfired!


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

my wife says do it to me one more time and thank you. no she is the object of desire , always supportive and always has coold beer ready for when the ride is done. the guys love to have the group rides at my place .


----------



## pgFA (Sep 2, 2010)

I dont do long rides. 2 hours tops on early morning Saturday and Sunday so by then wifey and baby are still sleeping for the most part so no problems there. During the week, wife knows I have allotted at least an hour for working out so if Im not lifting, Im riding. Used to be just road bike but now, MTB is in the mix.



smilinsteve said:


> The more you give her what she wants, the more she will give you what you want.


Its more like: "The more you gibe her what she wants, the more you can buy what you want"


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

My ex-wife didn't say anything to me, as long as all the bills are paid.

My future wife( our wedding date is next Summer) wants to know where we will be riding and whether she should bring her camera along.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay, so you have shopping in common! You like to shop for bike parts, and she likes to shop for other things, maybe including scrapbooking supplies. Does she buy things for herself, or just for the household? Do you buy things for the household?

Do you discuss/set budgets for your personal shopping? Impulse buying? Research/comparison shopping? Bring her along when you're shopping for bike parts?



JAMarco1 said:


> My wife loves to shop and everytime she goes I am right there with her I am pretty much with my wife 24/7 we even work together. but other than that she really doesn't have many hobbies. She scrapbooks every six months...


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

JonathanGennick said:


> My wife rarely complains. Her hobby is sewing. I mostly don't complain about that either.
> 
> BTW, have you priced sewing machines lately? Some of them make bikes look cheap.


Actually, I priced sewing machines at Target just the other day, and was impressed at how cheap they were!

But that's not going to work too well for you, unless you want to be buying your bike at Target too, now is it?


----------



## Tails8 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well before the ride, my gf is still asleep. So it's something along the lines of have fun, be safe, don't die.. 

After the ride it's have fun? Did you crash? Did you get a flat? Did you fall off a cliff? All joking of course.. 

Tails


----------



## ScottN (Jan 12, 2004)

Mine says:

"You got the last new bike, I get the next one. How about a custom?"


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

Mine called dibs on the new Fox 36 sitting in our living room. I've been trying to convince her my Marz 55 would look much better on her Blur LT. I haven't lost yet, but I'm not winning.


----------



## tduro (Jan 2, 2007)

True Story:

I was at work the day before a family camping vacation, and I had tons of packing to do that evening. And I had just learned that one of the interns was into MTB and he was asking me a lot of questions about my local trails, telling me he was a fanatic and kept his bike and riding gear in his car at all times. I was like, "same here"! I told him I'd give him a tour after vacation. Turns out he was heading back to college in a couple days and would be gone when I get back. 

So I called my wife, ready to give her a sob story about how excited this kid was to see the local trails, and I'll never again have the opportunity to show him. She says no problem, except that when she borrowed my car the night before she took my smelly clothes out of the car and threw them in the garage. Bummer! Ride cancelled! Before I could even express a little disappointment, she offers to bring some riding clothes to me at work! 

Boy, did I owe here one after that!


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

i dont ask permission and would rather ask for forgiveness. if it comes up i remind her that i could be a fat slob, a crack addict or be having an affair - it helps to put it in perspective. i am a better person when i ride/exercise so its really not an option to ride less cuz she wants more attention.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

The Sagebrush Slug said:


> Actually, I priced sewing machines at Target just the other day, and was impressed at how cheap they were!
> 
> But that's not going to work too well for you, unless you want to be buying your bike at Target too, now is it?


you don't want a target sewing machine any more than you want a target bike.


----------



## PVR (Oct 29, 2006)

scoutcat said:


> i dont ask permission and would rather ask for forgiveness. if it comes up i remind her that i could be a fat slob, a crack addict or be having an affair - ....


Posted in the wrong thread - please move to "What did your ex-wife say."


----------



## mike11204 (Jul 3, 2010)

JAMarco1 said:


> My wife does not understand how I could possibly be so obsessed with bikes. Why I always want to work on them and Why I want to ride all the time.
> 
> Anyhow, My question is this. What does your wife or significant other say when you want to drop some serious coin on new parts or a new ride? What does she say when you want to go on an all day epic or all weekend?


When buying stuff she just says "It's your money, as long as you pay the bills, I dont care"
When going on weekend rides "The bike better be the only thing you are riding!"


----------



## oops (May 28, 2005)

Bikes have been in my life longer than my wife, I don't go to strip clubs, rarely go to bars, don't do drugs, and the only porn I look at is bike or gun related. She doesn't understand when new frames/bikes/wheelsets need to live in the house when they first come home. 

But she will ride around town on my Chameleon if I tow the Burley. She doesn't like me spending money on bike parts unless she knows I have been out riding and using my bikes. 

She loves me so much that she even surprised me with Crossmax STs several years ago and "let me" get a Crosscheck for my Bday 2 years back and gave me the OK to go to Interbike this year.


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

scoutcat said:


> i dont ask permission and would rather ask for forgiveness.


Ever watch NCIS? One of Gibbs' rules is "it's better to seek forgiveness than ask permission." I just thought of that because I watched half of season 7 yesterday.


----------



## chilone (Jul 16, 2010)

After years of extensive and exhausting research, I have come to the conclusion that being single and completely un-attached is for me, the key to peace and serenity. I will never again let someone dictate what I can and can't do unless they are paying me (not the other way around).:thumbsup:


----------



## BadBoyNY (Feb 10, 2010)

patrick2cents said:


> dude that's awesome there is another Buell rider out there on this forum!
> 
> but back on topic-my wife likes that I have a hobby, she will come with from time to time, and does a little road biking too. I never thought that she was that into it until yesterday-when she decided she was going to do a century ride (and did it!) by herself... never having ridden more than 30 miles at a time before.... with no training! I think I have a kindred spirit there....


Another one here too, 2006 Ulysses ,like the first poster it doesn't get as much time on the road as the MTBs do .


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

It's a balance. Just like life. You can't over indulge in one thing and not expect the other to suffer. My SigO understand the obsesion and is fine with it. She knows I could love football and sit on the couch all Sunday. She knows there's other things that are much worse. When I bought my new Turner, she just shook her head and smiled. Why? Cause I was damn happy.


----------



## nemhed (May 2, 2010)

I try not to talk too much about my activities with my wife. She just shakes her head when she looks at all the bike parts and frames in my basement (and I've got _*nothing*_ compared to some of the people on this forum). I especially don't tell her what my rides are like. A guy died in a crash at a local park one week after I had been riding there. If I told her that she'd flip out. She thinks it's silly for a grown man to play around with bicycles let alone die riding one.


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

My wife has a simple rule, I can get any bike I want. Just as long as we can afford 2 of them :thumbsup:


----------



## chrishei1 (May 12, 2008)

heartland said:


> "Can you air up my tires and load my bike while I fill our Camelbacks?"
> 
> And I say, "Yes. Yes I can."


are you listening in on my wife and I???


----------



## blizzardpapa (Jan 19, 2004)

Straz85 said:


> Ever watch NCIS? One of Gibbs' rules is "it's better to seek forgiveness than ask permission." I just thought of that because I watched half of season 7 yesterday.


But how many ex wives does Gibbs has???


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

jasevr4 said:


> My wife kicks me out of bed on the rainy days to go and shred with her.


 Dude, you're wife rocks!!


----------



## Cujo (Jun 10, 2004)

My wife doesn't mind my mt. bike junkiness as long as I keep the spending under control. She will ride with me occasionally but prefers easy trails. She doesn't care for technical and narrow trails with dropoffs. I do my thing and she does hers. She likes to go to a local gym called Tigersworld and do some cardio boxing...another reason to keep my spending under control so she doesn't go upside my head.


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

My wife doesn't mind the purchases so much, as long as the bills are paid and I use what I buy. When I go out for a long ride or a weekend trip she just says have fun and don't get hurt. 

She rides with me from time to time, but prefers to ride on fireroads and easier trails. She likes to camp and enjoys the state parks, so she is content coming along and doing her own thing while I ride. 

I have nothing to complain about, I have a couple other potentially risky hobbies and she supports whatever makes me happy. I return the favor and don't complain about her hobbies either.


----------



## herbn (Sep 17, 2005)

do you know why divorce is so expensive?


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

herbn said:


> do you know why divorce is so expensive?


She gets half the bikes?


----------



## chilone (Jul 16, 2010)

herbn said:


> do you know why divorce is so expensive?


Because it's worth it!!!!


----------



## chilone (Jul 16, 2010)

Straz85 said:


> We have an understanding right now, since we're planning for a wedding, we both spend minimal money on stuff we don't need,


You mean like people that are still paying for their wedding after they are divorced?


----------



## Climber25 (Dec 19, 2006)

She tears it up with me and sometimes even schools me!










Kingdom Trails, VT "Tap n Die"


----------



## boxman12 (Jun 13, 2004)

manlung said:


> My Wife and I have 11 years together now, and I can't believe that she wants me to be with her all day doing nothing 24/7, she really hates my Hobbies.......................


Same here. Biking, bands, fishing, meets with the "truck club".............hates all of it. I've asked her participation in all of it and she refuses. :madman:


----------



## SlikRick (Sep 14, 2010)

My wife prefers me on the MTB at least getting fit while I am doing something, as opposed to hurling around the track at 170 on my track bike. I used to take my ZX636 and hoolie around the streets but all the tickets make it get old real quick.


----------



## tmb (Feb 16, 2004)

My gf only complains about my riding when she can't go too!

Got a txt from her earlier telling me that she traded shifts so that we are both off work on thurs and we can ride. 5 kids between us so lining up days off during school is vital .

We met on a road ride 2yrs ago, her other passion was ultra-running, mine of course was singletrack. She bought me running shoes. I built her a nice steel ss and just today ordered her a Ti frame to build up as a xc race bike. The shoes don't have many miles on them, the ss on the other hand has seen a lot of dirt. Guess that means my hobby won 

I am the bike geek in the family, she just wants a nice bike that works properly and is reasonably lightweight. I research all the parts and give her a short list of options to choose from. After giving her the pros/cons to each choice, I let her decide. Then I get to build it. And she gets to rip on it.

And that may be one of the coolest parts. Watching her tear up singletrack, stick new moves, crest tough climbs, on a bike I built, on wheels I built. 

So, to anwser your question,"what does she say?". She says" We got time for a double lap, right?":thumbsup: 

Did I mention, she's frickin fast?
It always makes me laugh to see the look on a guy's face when he realizes that he was just passed by a 5'3" chick on a singlespeed 

T


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

My wife supports my addiction. She comes out to all my events to cheer me on and offer support. She only asks that I don't kill and/or seriously injure myself and still fulfill my financial obligations (i.e. my half of the mortgage, utilities, etc).


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

I met my fiance while trail running, which up until recently has been his main (athletic) passion. A trip to Colorado this summer resulted in him catching the mountain biking bug. So we (together) just purchased for him a used frame and fork, and built up a sweet 29er for him. He's loving it!

Finding time to ride together will continue to be a challenge for the next several years (i.e., we both have kids and both work), but it definitely feels more supportive when your SO loves the same thing you do.

Oh, here's his new steed. She might look familiar to some of you. Kismet has brought her into my household yet again. Love it!


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

My best friend is always there for me...and with me.


----------



## slackette (Oct 23, 2009)

I wouldn't be riding if it weren't for my hubby-to-be. This month will be our four year anniversary and I've been riding with him for almost that entire time since he introduced it to me when we first met. I was so stoked when we bought me an Ironhorse Pumori hardtail and had it waiting at home. Since that first bike we have both upgraded and tried plenty of bikes. It is all about communication, compromise and budgeting. Bills always come first and then we work in the parts or new bikes we want. When we plan vacations it generally revolves around bikes but we make sure there are plenty of other things to do. It really did require a lot of patience on his behalf as I first started because of my fear of getting hurt and lack of any physical ability but with patience, lots of support, and rides with other women, my skill and love for the sport/lifestyle has grown. Wish everyone was as lucky as we are, it really is great to share this same love of bikes.


----------



## watkinscapital (Sep 14, 2010)

Now that I got her into riding it's simple. If I get something, so does she. My fleet is far to large at this point.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

my wife says, "Try to keep up today okay?"


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

PVR said:


> Posted in the wrong thread - please move to "What did your ex-wife say."


nah. if your wife cant be supportive of your hobby and you feel the need to ask permission for everything then maybe the relationship isnt based on mutual support and trust and its more likely to fail than mine.


----------



## mikevinw (Jun 30, 2010)

This isn't what she says but this is what she thinks.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I'm not married, but the neighbor lady will shuttle me anytime.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

JAMarco1 said:


> My question is this. What does your wife or significant other say when you want to drop some serious coin on new parts or a new ride? What does she say when you want to go on an all day epic or all weekend?


As long as I make money and I/we have not committed to something else important in the schedule, I really don't care what she says. She's getting used to it.


----------



## black cross (Dec 10, 2005)

We are at ProCycling in Colo Springs this summer, looking at Specialized CF 29er's, and I quote her "I think you should buy it"

And I did


----------



## black cross (Dec 10, 2005)

She said buy it - Specialized CF 29er


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Vader said:


> I'm not married, but the neighbor lady will shuttle me anytime.


giggidy giggidy?


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

My wife came home from work today with a huge beer mug that had a penny farthing and my name engraved in it.


----------



## mtnishy (Sep 15, 2010)

*What number are we on now?*



drumsev said:


> My gf and I just rode together for the 2nd and 3rd time this weekend. We both got interested in picking up mountain biking around the same time (she beat me to getting a decent bike). So far I'm obsessed, and she's liking it more every time she goes out. The first time she and I went to a trail she fell around 4 or 5 times and banged her legs up, though nothing serious. She just kept getting back up and trying again. She's riding much more comfortably/confidently now and getting better each time. Here's hoping it sticks!


I'm guessing that since I beat you to the bike, joined the forum, and rode 20 miles this weekend with a sinus infection- it's probably going to stick. 
I absolutely love riding with my boyfriend- I feel so much more comfortable riding with him than with anyone else. On top of that, now I can participate in the discussions about the day's ride, etc. My favorite feeling in the world is when I handle some obstacle or tricky passage and I get rewarded with a "Way to go, baby!" What an amazing experience to share with my future husband! We can do this the rest of our lives... and I plan on doing so!


----------



## 458156 (Sep 13, 2009)

My fiance started off calling me crazy for being obsessed with biking. I live with her and three other girls and all of them like to say I'm looking at bike porn. I always say "its bike porn or hardcore porn, which do you prefer?" Then my fiance also calls me bikerexic because I want to have a lighter bike.

She helps me out though by buying me an engagement present that consist of arch rims and dt swiss 240 hubs. I work at a bike shop and got them a little cheaper and when I brought them home she said "thats all $500 got me!" She is still not impressed with the wheelset, but she is encouraging me to make sure I make my night rides while she is in classes still and she still calls me bikerexic.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

There's no place like home... there's no place like home... there's no place like home (click, click, click).


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

emu26 said:


> You sure you're reading her actions right?
> 
> She buys you a carbon fork. I know, carbon is strong and light but everytime I think of rigid carbon forks I see this image
> View attachment 568165
> ...


That is a "Cracknfail" whats your point??


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

My wife is a major *****, she pisses me off about riding all the time. I am a mechanic and she knew that. I swear, she is lazy and pissed my off. I don't think we need no stinking wifes. F them, they take our money and try to tell us what to do, wtf


----------



## Keepthechange (May 18, 2010)

So many posts sound so familiar to me haha


----------



## wizzer16 (Sep 9, 2010)

DavidNeiles said:


> My wife is a major *****, she pisses me off about riding all the time. I am a mechanic and she knew that. I swear, she is lazy and pissed my off. I don't think we need no stinking wifes. F them, they take our money and try to tell us what to do, wtf


 you should add "and hate women" to your sig. im trying more than anything to get my girl out and about with me. the only thing i can think of now if to offer trail sex. its alot like sex in the bedroom but its done on the trail. get it... trail sex


----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

Reading a lot of the posts in here is the reason I broke up with my last GF... She hated everything I did and no amount of reasoning would ever result in both of us being happy, usually just her.

Single is the way to go until you find a woman like some of the ones you guys have.

Grats to you guys for finding women that don't get mad when you want to do something you love!


----------



## cabinfever (Feb 6, 2008)

My wife says "get off the couch and let's go ride"!
I'm one lucky guy. Except that I worry that she may be getting faster than me. 
She bought me a Park stand for my birthday and gives me a hard time if her bike is not working perfect.


----------



## Restoman (Feb 21, 2009)

mine is happy that i'm active that's all. besides if i'm out riding I can't pander her for sex..


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

My Wife says "Where are we riding?"


----------



## waterdogs (Jun 18, 2010)

I am one of those lucky ones too.... she wants to go with me. We've been apart for a month now due to my work and I go every weekend, she's jealous. Not to mention there isn't much she could do anyway as she is coming off an bike related injury, again she is not phased by that either. Just bought her a new Demo 7 this past weekend and she is stoked.


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

manlung said:


> My Wife and I have 11 years together now, and I can't believe that she wants me to be with her all day doing nothing 24/7, she really hates my Hobbies.......................


I hear ya. Seriously.


----------



## swkshepherd (Aug 20, 2010)

My girlfriend, not yet wife...

"If you get hurt, I'm not gonna feel bad for you."

I proceed to injure my wrist, surgery needed....

"When can you ride again?"

A marriagable woman indeed


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

manlung said:


> My Wife and I have 11 years together now, and I can't believe that she wants me to be with her all day doing nothing 24/7, she really hates my Hobbies.......................


LOL why is that? When she says "Lets spend some time together over the weekend." Then just wants to stay home laying on the couch or goes to a different room WTF? I really don't care what hobbies she has just so long as she is active and want to go do SOMETHING.

I don't mind spending time together, just be active.


----------



## giantacair (Jun 7, 2007)

My wife rides as often as I do. So she understands the you play you pay.


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

We're single income (mine) and live generally below our means. We've got $$ in the bank for reserves and we both get a play money allowance. Because of this, my wife can feel secure about finances. Because of this, I never get hounded about purchasing toys. In fact my wife encourages it. 

She is also happy that I have a hobby that not only makes me happy but keeps me healthy. Both of us come from an athletic background, are now very into health and fitness and know you can't put a price on health. So I get a "Have fun riding." as I go out the door. 

Finally, we believe in value over cost, meaning buy the best you can reasonably afford and enjoy it for years instead of buying low $$ crap and cycling it every 6 months to a year. 2-4k is comfortable for a once every 5 year hobby purchase at our income level. 

So there you have it. Get your **** together and the wife will never bother you about MTB stuff.


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

I usually just tell him every cent he spends on his bike I can double on mine. I wrench for myself too. Problem is we cant wrench together because he is always trying to help or getting in the way so I wrench in the basement he wrenches in the garage, everyone is happy.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

lol Pink Barron:thumbsup: :thumbsup:   

My wife says," YOU GO F---- Your bike in the woods again, ass"
She says I spend more time maintaining them then I do with her! I tell you if you treat me like my other 'ladies' do I just might! LOL


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

mine says "thank you thank you thank you, I had no idea how much fun riding (whichever bike I just built for her) would be"

I don't know what else to say, if she's not involved or doesn't feel wanted on your rides, that goes a long way to fostering resentment.
That being said I had an ex who did go everywhere on me with bikes and she still came up with the "I think you love your bikes more than you love me" so there's definitely a personality problem there as well.


----------



## Hairllama (Oct 27, 2006)

No wife problems here. We even have a monthly "bike fund" contribution. Part of it was building her a "pretty" bike that fits her perfectly. Just today she was pushing me to get out and ride since she could tell I needed "dirt therapy".


----------



## Lets Try Science (May 11, 2009)

My girlfriend does not get my obsession but she likes the side effects it has on my body.
I built her a 1x9 recently and I'm trying to slowly get her into it.


----------



## NomadF-14 (Sep 28, 2010)

The best thing I ever did was borrow a friend's older bike ('95 dual susp Gary F.) and had my wife ride that on some local trails to see if she would 'like' the sport. She actually did pretty well. Then I bought her a new GT w/ mid grade components... Now she TOTALLY gets it! A little investment on my part, but now I don't get the "You spent HOW much on that..!!!???"


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Buy her a beach house*

Than let her spend the summer there. After that, she says nothing.

In fact, my wife keeps bringing up the subject of me getting a new surfboard and I'm not even in the market since I have three already. That is being pretty proactive on her part. We have quite a small condo at the ocean and I could never figure out where to put yet another board but she came up with a solution on her own.

Seriously, if you take care of her wants (as opposed to needs) you should be pretty free to do what you want.


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

Rev Bubba said:


> Seriously, if you take care of her wants (as opposed to needs) you should be pretty free to do what you want.


That is the ancient martial art of Domestic Tranquility: When mom/wife is happy, everyone is happy.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Long time learning*

Sadly, it takes decades to learn the lessons.........


----------



## dirtrash (May 18, 2010)

wow! I must have a pretty stellar wife. she's way cool about me riding. infact she just got back from Vail Co. and broght me back a SICK jersey!


----------



## dirtrash (May 18, 2010)

DavidNeiles said:


> lol Pink Barron:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> My wife says," YOU GO F---- Your bike in the woods again, ass"
> She says I spend more time maintaining them then I do with her! I tell you if you treat me like my other 'ladies' do I just might! LOL


I haven't laughed that hard in a long time!


----------



## jdizzle123 (Oct 2, 2010)

My wife is pretty cool about what I buy. My other love is photography and I spent a ton on it in the past 7 years. 
I shoot Canon and Nikon.


----------



## atxlatino (Jan 23, 2008)

My wife has been changing her mind lately... usually she's cool but lately there's been lots of phone calls and questions....kinda frustrating.


----------



## mtnishy (Sep 15, 2010)

As a girlfriend who rides and (I'll admit it) has badgered about biking sometimes- I think that the most important part of having a partner who rides with you is the companionship. I haven't been doing this very long, but I think that there's something really special about the kind of guys that will slow it down and take it "easy" just so they can ride with their significant others. Initially, I was really paranoid about riding together- I thought he would KILL me and that I would hold him back to the point of frustration. It's tough when you're joining in on a daunting activity- especially if your other half is already great at it! However, when I started gaining more skill, I got more comfortable. 
For you guys trying to get your girlfriends started on bikes- I got suckered in with the companionship and the simple joy of doing something with my boyfriend. Get them out there once or twice- while taking it EASY on them... Stay at their comfort level and give them lots of encouragement... Soon, they'll be as addicted as I am! I have a photo album of my favorite biking injuries. I also have a special place in my teeny college dorm room for my bike. I have to tell my roommate that yes, it's that important.


----------



## mo0se (Jul 31, 2006)

*She doesn't say much...*


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

JAMarco1 said:


> ...Anyhow, My question is this. What does your wife or significant other say when you want to drop some serious coin on new parts or a new ride? ...


Last winter when I rolled my new Pugsley in the door she just said "This is never going to end, is it?". Can't say she's wrong. I'll be rolling a new Tallboy in the door tomorrow.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

double post


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Cujo said:


> Dude, you're wife rocks!!


Thanks mate :thumbsup: I think so too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

I got so lucky when I married my wife(24 years now) last summer I was looking at a new road bike and had settled on the Tarmac Pro..she was with me at the bike shop and and said "if your gonna spend that much money may as well go all out and get the Tarmac SL" rolling the Tarmac Sl and loving the wife.


----------



## equinox (Oct 31, 2007)

Mine complains when I ride and do not work on the house, when I work on the house she complains i dont ride the bikes (despite that she has two in the garage and never rides them).

So I am going to sell all the bikes and build one kick @ss Ibis Mojo HD, if she complains... I'll still have the bike


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

My wife doesn't have much to say about anything, since I refuse to marry her. Or meet her. Or speak to her or make eye contact with her...

If you knew the kind of girls that are into guys like me, you'd consider this a wise move too.


----------



## Fischman (Jul 17, 2004)

*I'm Truly Blessed . . .*

My wife likes the fact that I have an activity that serves as both my meditation and my fitness. She understands that she likes me better when I've been riding. She doesn't begrudge me my after-work rides 2-3 times/ week, my big ride Sat or Sun and one or two weekend trips per year and at least one week-long bike vacation/year. I had a nice Rocky Mountain hardtail and a Yeti 575 (full XTR/X.0) and decided I couldn't pass on a great deal I found on a new Yeti Seven. Have to admit, she wasn't too keen on that, but was understanding and gave me a guilt-free pass to add to my stable.

It is, however, a two way street. I make a comfortable living. I cook occasionally (and I'm a good cook) and take her out regularly. She doesn't pursue any hobbies with the same passion that I ride, but when she does take an interest in something, I support her fully. I do a lot with the kids. Probably most importantly, I thank her regularly for what she does, including letting her know I understand and appreciate the freedom she gives me.

At the same time, I don't have a whole host of potentially relationship damaging hobbies. In addition to Colorado, we've spent a lot of time in Montana, Wyoming, and North Dakota, where everyone owns multiple guns. I own zero. That buys me a lot of good will. In addition to not hunting, I don't fish. I also don't own any motorized toys (motorcycle, jetski, snowmobile, ATV). I don't smoke and (I know this will creep out a lot of folks on this board), my alcohol budget is almost zero (not a morals issue for me, just something it's easier for me to live without).

As important as the money issue is, the time issue is even more important. Of course, work is the primary consumer of my waking hours. After that, I've got the family. The family can be subdivided. We all try to do things together, but there needs to be just wife and I time as well as kids and I time both as a group and individually (I have three, one elementary, one junior high and one high school). Then, there's gotta' be time left over to ride. I often have to forgo rides due to other commitments. Just as my wife doen't lay guilt on me for riding when I do, I don't show discontent at those times when I'm not riding.

None of us have unlimited resources, especially time. Everything in life is a tradeoff: balance is the key. Of course it only works if both parties have a similar sense of balance!


----------



## pdlhrd (Jun 6, 2006)

*She says,*

"Can you play hooky from work to go for a ride?"


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

*She says...*

"I wish i got more time to ride" That's what SHE says...!!! We've been riding together for 6 of our 20 yrs of marriage. 
I try to be very conservative regarding the money side of the sport, which creates situations for many fellow riders with their spouses. I don't buy our bikes at Costco either. We both have good bikes, only one mtb each, a spare old bike for friends or new riders and her road bike which doubles as a stationary for her. 
I search for the best deals in parts and never buy anything from the current year. MTBR has been a great tool with the reviews of equipment. Her bike and mine are in tip top shape because i'm the mechanic too. 
Bottom line is to maximize the riding time and enjoyment and keep the credit card clean. 
Be well you all, 
jd


----------



## slidecontrol (Apr 8, 2007)

why get married? 

just find someone you hate and buy them a house.

saves time and tears that way.


----------



## monty797 (May 11, 2004)

I've been with my wife going on 8 years now. She loves to ride, though not the quantity that I do. It's a health activity for her, she enjoys our time in the woods and enjoys spending time together. We balance our hobbies though, we're also into autosports, hiking, and photography, so plenty to do. 

I'm a very lucky man :thumbsup:


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's the trick. If you have stuff to do around the house get it done before you ride or make a point of letting her know when you are doing it and follow through with it. My wife never yells at me about riding as long as my $hit gets taken care of.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (Aug 17, 2006)

My wife and I share our passion for riding and both spend a ton of time on bikes. She's awesome. It doesn't hurt that her bikes are worth a lot more than mine, I never have to justify buying something. :thumbsup:


----------



## troublemaker (Mar 24, 2009)

wives..... so american


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

Are you sure this is the right place to wait for the train?


----------



## Specialized03 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm too young to have a wife. I think it comes down to communication with partners though. I'm no expert, but if your wife doesn't understand your hobby, you aren't explaining what it means to you right.

I live with my uncle and he encourages it. He doesn't ride himself (more of a fan of bikes with motors) but he'd much prefer me out on the trail on a bike that cost a lot then on the streets running a muck or doing drugs which, from what I can tell, also cost a lot. It keeps you healthy and is great stress relief. He's the one to gave me the go ahead to look for a FS bike, as well as get involved with a trail clean up/maintenance group


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

My wife started getting into riding last year. We did some urban exploring and some trails. She now hopes to slowly start doing a shore to shore ride on LI with me. I am blessed that my wife doesn't mind that I go for a ride.


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm so ugly that no girl has ever been interested in me. So I'll never have to worry about getting married or having a nagging wife.

Sucks to be you guys.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

My x wife got into mtb after we divorced with her new husband. Go figure, 8 years as a bike widow and she married another. Guess at that point she figured she might as well join us.

Current GF is super into fitness. She hits the gym near every day, and with all the "her" time she spends doing group classes my rides are not a problem. As dedicated as she is to exercising, i dont think it would take toooo much of a nudge to get her out on trail. Still early in the relationship for me to buy her a bike. Will give it a wait see and make that call later in the year.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

When I met my wife, I told her I was an avid off road cyclist. She claimed to ride bikes. In fact, her daughter (12 at the time) said we ride bikes all the time... 
Yeah... around the block. So... my wife is no rider. After not getting much riding in for a few years while we built a house, I bought a new FS 29er. She wasn't thrilled at all that it cost 3500 dollars. Then my riding exploded. Then I started building bikes and wheels and constantly having parts sent to the house. 
Currently, she needs to start getting more exercise and wants to try riding more. She DOES ride when we travel, just not much at home. 
I'm building her a Salsa Spearfish as light as I can afford.. Every time a part shows up, she has a fit. I'm like, Baby, that's for YOUR bike. 
So, like others in this thread, I'm told I spend too much time and money on bikes. I've lost weight and I've given up boats. I ride at night a lot after everyone is sleeping so I don't take away from family time.


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Not wife, but gf. Shes into climbing, which got me into it. It helps with core strength and balance ALOT, especially bouldering. She gives me crap everytime I tell her I bought a new part or bike etc. But shes understanding. Shes ridden with me a handful of times over the last year, but was very relunctant at first. She says she wants to ride more this year, so I gotta find her a bike of her own and maybe she'll get bit by the bug.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm fairly lucky in that aspect. 

My wife of 23 years is a distance runner. When I met her, that's all she was interested in. I quickly got her to share my passion for skiing and, eventually, mountain biking. Today, she's interested in all of it.

The main "disagreement" we have is around gear and equipment. Being a passionate runner AND a woman, she's never been much into gear-based sports. A pair of shoes and a few good running outfits and she's set. 

Part of the draw of mountain biking, to me, is the bike itself. I love reading about them, working on them, spec'ing them, building them up, and planning new ones. My wife doesn't understand that at all. "What's wrong with your old bike?" is a common question.

That being said, if a new bike keeps me riding, she's all for it. I work a very stressful job (executive at a startup manufacturing company) with long hours and extensive travel. I gained a ton of weight in the past few years but recently managed to drop over 60 pounds and have rekindled my love of mountain biking. If a new handlebar or frame gets me out from behind the computer for a couple of hours, it's worth it.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

JAMarco1 said:


> My wife does not understand how I could possibly be so obsessed with bikes. Why I always want to work on them and Why I want to ride all the time.
> 
> Anyhow, My question is this. What does your wife or significant other say when you want to drop some serious coin on new parts or a new ride? What does she say when you want to go on an all day epic or all weekend?


Same thing she says when I want to spend money on watches, cameras, pc's or my other hobbies


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

My hubs gets annoyed that I'm gone in the evenings and weekends when I go on a group ride without him. He feels left out but he doesn't really want to ride, either. I'm trying to get him to ride more. He has good technical skills but his endurance needs work. He gets tired after 6 miles or so. It's hard for him to find the time on weekdays.

He never says anything about my purchases (3 bikes in 2012). I make good money and I'm not much of a spender in any other category. I also have a second job, so I just put in a few extra hours when I want money to get a new toy.

He loves the outdoors and he really enjoys it when he does ride, so I have hope that he will join me in my passion.


----------



## Dan Zulu (Jul 5, 2008)

*So true!*



JAMarco1 said:


> Ahh yes. I get that too. I am pretty much restricted to night riding now. I have to wait until everybody is in bed before I can even think of going for a ride.


That would have been my exact reply if I had seen this thread earlier. I just used my Christmas present gift cards to get a bike light off of Amazon so I can go ride after both kids and my wife are in bed. Otherwise I try to sneak in a ride with my older kid in her trailer and ride to a park somewhere.


----------



## strow (Feb 14, 2011)

*My Wife Says..........*

"Grab your gear and let's load the mtb tandem."

I'm hoping to hear " What about that FS, 29'r, Ventana tandem?"


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

This wife says, "You can't hassle me about how many bikes i have. I've counted the raft and cataraft frames stacked up in the yard..."

That, or, "hey let's go riding".


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

My wife is thrilled when I buy new stuff, that means she can go buy more new stuff, which thrills me, then I can go buy more stuff. We do need a bigger house with a gear barn.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

My wife supports my riding. She knows it keeps me healthy and active.


----------



## emptypockets (Dec 20, 2012)

my wife actually got her bike before I did, she has recently lost 60lbs, and I have lost 70, just propper diet and working hard. She is a little iffy when I drop $500 here and there at pricepoint now and then but she loves to ride.


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

My girlfriend/soon-to-be-fiancee never, ever complains when I ride; she rides, too, although she's not as hardcore as I am. She knows how much I love hitting the trails and understands how good it is for my body, mind and life.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

If your wife/gf b!tches about your biking then it is probably time to get rid of her.

I keed, I keed.

But I do have to admit that not being in a serious relationship and getting to do what I want when I want is really nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

My wife likes me riding because I get out of her hair. If I come home bloody she dislikes it because she thinks I am going to kill myself. I always leave her a map or directions of my planned ride though. She doesn't really care about the $ as long as I keep buying her those purses made by some Louis dude. She definitely rolls her eyes though when she asks what I'm doing on my iPad and I respond " reading about bikes." She also thought it was a bit strange that I met people on here and met them to ride, until I got home and told her how cool and nice they were!


----------



## F.N.G (Jan 6, 2008)

ontime said:


> My wife says:
> 
> "How long until we get to the trail head."


I always ask "how long until I get trailhead"


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

I did not want a wife that rides. I need someone to watch the kids while I am gone. If my wife did complain about my riding too much then I would find another wife. It keeps me sain and happy after a highly stressful job where I travel a lot. It is the advantage of a second marriage. 

I am sure she would feel the same way if I complained about her too much as well!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

My wife is amazing and she understands how much mtb means to me. We just spent Christmas and New Years in St George and she has no problem when I go off to ride. I always make time to do things with her as well. Last year she bought me a new 5 Spot frame for Christmas. This summer we are moving to Vancouver Island when I retire and the riding there is incredible.


----------



## Map204 (May 29, 2012)

My wife can't ride a bike, period. She just never learned. If I buy parts I feel obligated to make a case for it being necessary, not just because I want it. It's turned into a good way for me to throttle back my spending. As for all the time spent riding, she'll get upset if I don't at least tell her where I'm going. She's always worried about me getting hurt in the woods and not being able to find me.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

She says" nice legs, don't bleed on the couch this week and pick up some more ipa". We give each other some space. My ring tone is my hadley hub coasting, so I can't " hear" my phone. She likes that I get exercise too. I support her shoe and gardening hobbies as well.


----------



## emptypockets (Dec 20, 2012)

F.N.G said:


> I always ask "how long until I get trailhead"


ive always prodded for this as well.....doesnt work....


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

my fiancee is not as passionate as I am. But when we the weather is nice, she really appreciates to have a 20 miles road ride, or offroad/gravel ride with me. I offered her a sporty trekking bike full equipped with a shimano 105 drivetrain and marathon plus tyres, and she really loves to have a "Hello Kittie performance bike". 
We often leave Paris to spend our week-ends in the north coast (Le Crotoy) where there are plenty of separate bike lanes following the sea. She comes to appreciate bicycling more and more so that she ordered last month an Electra beach cruiser to bike to work (just 2 miles from home). slowly she's getting into it and I never force her to ride with me, but I know when it is sunny she's always ready for a ride, and I really appreciate the fact this is not a passion for her but a way to take pleasure with me.

As for putting a lot of money into bicycles and parts, she never says bad things about it because she does exactly the same thing with her haute couture high heel shoes and hand bags...........


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

When I was married, the purchase of MTB parts or gear was a real problem for her. I controlled the spending and really only bought what I needed when something broke or was worn out. Now I am divorced and I met the girls of my dreams. My GF loves to ride! Each time I buy something she wants to know all about it. She was a roadie/tourer type, but has really gotten into MTBing. I built her a Niner EMD last year and she has really taken off on riding. Now she has her eye on a Jet 9 RDO! She rocks!


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

Happy wife, happy life!! I am blessed to have a wife that understands that my riding is beneficial not only to me, but to the whole family. I am less stressed, more patient, open to anything after I put in some miles on the dirt and pretty much a better person. My wife is a casual paved bike trail rider and that works best for the family. I like that I do not have to worry about her safety on the trail and it something else I do not have to worry about. Her thing is shopping and going to great restaurants. Great compromise when you think about how much a cyclist eats and how much we spend on bike stuff!


----------



## shockfinder (Apr 17, 2009)

OCtrailMonkey said:


> She definitely rolls her eyes though when she asks what I'm doing on my iPad and I respond " reading about bikes."


Same here. However, if I have the same info in a ok or magazine, it's cool. It's weird to me.


----------



## Nail Every Trail (Sep 28, 2012)

My wife and I both ride, have been mtn biking for over 20 years. She goes with me a decent amount of the time. She's not awesome at it, but she's pretty good, she just takes it casually and likes being out getting exercise, enjoying the scenery. She doesn't mind getting covered in dirt, and I think she likes the challenge. She also likes road riding a bit, but again just casually. Our 2 kids mtn bike, so my wife understands the desire to get out on the bike. She's ok about spending $$ on bikes too, but she just can't believe how much a nice bike costs. We snowboard a lot too, so we understand the costs associated with sports, season pass, tune ups, equipment repairs and upgrades. My wife hardly buys any clothes, never buys shoes or jewelry. Weird! She spends money on adventures, entertainment, sports equipment and once in a awhile goes out for dinner.

I have it pretty good when it comes to most men. I can buy pretty much whatever sporting good item I may desire, as long as I really need it. She never gives me grief. I make a point of telling her how much money I save the family by not drinking, doing drugs, visiting hookers, going to casinos, playing golf, owning a boat, owning a fancy 2nd car, etc. 

You've got to have some hobbies right? You can't take all of your money with you when you croak.


----------



## Uncle Knobby (Jan 8, 2013)

My wife is happy I'm out getting exercise and meeting people. If I want to take off riding, I just make sure she doesn't have plans and can watch the boy (see my avatar).

When she sees me looking at parts online or reading this board, she just laughs about "bike porn". We keep separate bank accounts and my money is mine to spend as I please.

She's slowly starting to get interested in riding; she'll never want to ride anything technical, but if I can get her to hit some trails with me I'll consider it a win!


----------



## dmtnt (Dec 18, 2012)

My wife of 20 years is used to my various obsessions. When I got back into guitar playing after a 15 year hiatus, I wound up owning 26 guitars and 6 amps. When I got into motorcycling I took an old Harley FXR down to the frame and rebuilt it with $20k worth of the best components. Same thing with my Corvette when I used to go road racing. 

She's used to it by now and just rolls her eyes as she heads out to buy her 153rd pair of shoes.


----------



## StereoDave (Jan 19, 2013)

Well my girlfriend starts to get anoying lately. Almost every week I come home with new parts for my bike or clothing. But before she starts to complain I always remind her of her expensive hobby, the dog. Then she turns and walks away, easy as that!


----------



## crazymanaridin (Jan 14, 2013)

My wife came up with the name i use as user name on here, when i get home after a ride, she asks how was crazy mans ride, she thinks i'm getting to skinny!


----------



## tandjdad (Aug 24, 2009)

"How much did THAT cost?!"


----------



## Blueliner (Apr 5, 2010)

dmtnt said:


> My wife of 20 years is used to my various obsessions. When I got back into guitar playing after a 15 year hiatus, I wound up owning 26 guitars and 6 amps. When I got into motorcycling I took an old Harley FXR down to the frame and rebuilt it with $20k worth of the best components. Same thing with my Corvette when I used to go road racing.
> 
> She's used to it by now and just rolls her eyes as she heads out to buy her 153rd pair of shoes.


You are a lucky man. My wife is spit shine nickle and dime money wise...penny saved is one earned type thing...I don't get away with much.


----------



## Flat Again??? (Dec 24, 2012)

Sometimes, I feel like my wife is *too* supportive. Like she helps feed my obsession with whatever new purchase I'm eyeing. Sometimes I think I want her to be the bad guy, cause basically, I could online shop for bike parts/frames/upgrades all day every day.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

Flat Again??? said:


> Sometimes, I feel like my wife is *too* supportive. Like she helps feed my obsession with whatever new purchase I'm eyeing. Sometimes I think I want her to be the bad guy, cause basically, I could online shop for bike parts/frames/upgrades all day every day.


It happens....much to my dismay, I see it hapenning among some of my peers. Keep it up, whatever you're doing in return, for such balanced equations are few and hard to find ! Happy for you, psst, shed some light our way please !


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

My girlfriend is the same, which i'm not complaining. She enjoys riding, touring on single-track, not racing, but enjoying spending time in the forest and on her bike.

She really enjoys the supporting role at endurance races, either she likes the atmosphere or the pain that i'm in, but either way it is great to find someone with a very similar passion. I'm usually on the bike 5 nights a week in the summer, she joins 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm reading this thread and realizing that I have the absolute best wife a guy could ever ask for! Yeah!


----------



## Flat Again??? (Dec 24, 2012)

balance_fit said:


> It happens....much to my dismay, I see it hapenning among some of my peers. Keep it up, whatever you're doing in return, for such balanced equations are few and hard to find ! Happy for you, psst, shed some light our way please !


It's no picnic :nono: , let me tell ya! The only thing standing between me and bankruptcy is _my own sense of self-restraint_. Not good! :skep:

The other thing is, my wife rides too, so I have to budget for two of everything. Two fatbikes, this year.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

mines cool as long as i keep it to 4 bikes.


----------



## Xenocatalyst (Dec 11, 2011)

My Fiancée (for only 10 more weeks before she becomes wifey) likes that I get out with my friends, being outdoors and active, and also likes what is happening to my behind.
I have spent a total of $2800 in bits and pieces that are currently on my bike. It’s taken 18 months to get it to where I want it. 
When I upgraded my frame from a 2004 Craftworks FRM125 to a 2010 Marin Attack Trail 6.7 she rolled her eyes at me and kept quiet.

I then built the craftworks frame down a bit with lower suspension and used all my older spares to complete the bike.

Thank God, she now knows the difference between a cheap kmart huffy and a solid well balanced bike.

She wanted to go riding with me before I built her the bike, so she could spend time with me and get in shape.
She enjoys it so much more now she has the craftworks, but is still only at a paved roads level. I wish I could get her away from the crappy big gel seat though.

Now with the impending marriage, and just last week, the potential 80 acre property I'm not allowed to spend anything.

Time on the other hand is different. 
With her shift work she really appreciates me being available when she has a weekend off, but then complains that I don’t get anything done.

But I can’t complain about her, she’s definitely a keeper. Our other passion is motorbikes.
She has had her motorbike license for 8 years and been on her car learners permit for the same amount of time.
She rides her motorbike everywhere. And in Heels from time to time.
Last year she surprised me with an 84 Honda VF1000. I love that bike. The Garage consists of 4 motorbikes and 3 pushbikes.
At least the Pushbikes are cheaper and easier to maintain.

Roy


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

"Whatever, it's your money" 

I have a part time job to fund my bike addiction. Or rather it will once I get a few bills paid off! Then, it's no limit bike builds and purchases!!!


----------



## ronski (Jul 28, 2009)

My wife says, "Follow my line"!!


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

My gf saw how much fun I was having riding my bike and how passionate I was at it decided she wanted to get a bike so we could do it together. So I helped her pick out a Specialized Myka (in purple) made sure it was fitted for her. 

She rode it around the neighborhood twice and now it collects dust in the garage.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

Wow ditto sjhiker. My girlfriend just wanted to share a little of what I love to do so much. She likes fire roads mostly and I'm fine with that. What ever gets her out riding.

I have heard her say a few times "another one?!?"


----------



## Lotus78 (Jul 22, 2009)

My wife has more bikes and gear then I do. 

She likes to ride and drink beer after. I protest every time saying it is would be great day to go to the mall and then catch the latest Hugh Grant movie. I only give in to a day on the bike and a couple of beers if she agrees to sex afterwards.


----------



## sooshee (Jun 16, 2012)

My boyfriend and I are both equally obsessed so I say he found a good match  I think we're up to 9 bikes in our house so far... we race on the same team, ride together when we can (though lately due to work we're usually out solo). He was the one to encourage me to get into cycling, but he had no idea I would take to it like I did, so I always reminded him that he created this monster!


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

My girlfriend tells me to go out with the guys, but we haven't been dating long. She tells me that she can just pick up some more hours at work while I'm out. I've had people in the past get upset that I would be away riding my bikes or playing basketball. That didn't work out well.


----------



## sistm (Jan 9, 2012)

My wife doesnt understand the difference in quality of bike. She sees them all as just bikes. I just compare them to pianos (something she can relate to). Not all pianos play the same or sound the same.


----------



## J-unior (Jan 9, 2013)

If not my GF I would still cry that MTB is way too expensive (though my income is good enough for letting myself this passion), even that riding AM it's my dream since age of 16 (I'm 22 now) . She convinsed me to buy a bike  She has a bike too, but now she studies math for a degree, so the best thing I can do is to leave her alone to do her HW and go riding


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

Lotus78 said:


> My wife has more bikes and gear then I do.
> 
> She likes to ride and drink beer after. I protest every time saying it is would be great day to go to the mall and then catch the latest Hugh Grant movie. I only give in to a day on the bike and a couple of beers if she agrees to sex afterwards.


LOL... I need to meet your wife. She sounds pretty cool.


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

My wife realizes she's at least partly to blame for my bike obsession, and probably regrets it to some degree. But she's happy about it for many reasons.

I hadn't owned a bike of any kind since college, about 15 years before. When our son was 1, my wife bought a bike (an Electra Townie) and a trailer to carry him in. I figured I better buy one too. I bought a Giant Sedona hybrid (and thought at the time that $400 was a lot for a bicycle) so we could ride around the 'hood together. Then I started riding for fitness, shed a lot of weight, tried the local trails, and an obsession was born. 

She's never going to mountain bike with me. But she has her own obsession: tennis. Tennis racquets don't cost as much as bikes do, but country club and tennis club memberships aren't cheap (to be fair, I use the CC membership too, for the fitness center, including spin classes, and, on rare occasions, a little tennis myself). Every time I come home with a new jersey, shorts or shoes and she gives me that sideways glance, I can point to the closet full of tennis apparel. Money isn't an issue - we both earn a decent living and contribute equally to household and family expenses. 

The only thing she doesn't like about me biking is the possibility of getting hurt (and I did last summer, screwing up my shoulder pretty good). But she likes my improved fitness and that I'm having fun with new friends. 

Aside from the original Giant, I have since added two mountain bikes to the quiver and am about to pull the trigger on a friend's used road bike - that's her biggest issue, is that bikes take a lot of room in the garage. Time to get creative with the storage.


----------



## MotownDanny (Jan 23, 2013)

Um, not married, but I am under the thumb of some female relatives -- ok, an older sister who lives next door to me, and my mother, who now lives with me due to advanced age and health issues (88, congestive heart failure).

Needless to say, at 47, a grown man as I keep telling them, it's my money and my life. Alas, they don't think so, are a little resentful of the time I put in (say roughly 15 to 20 hours a week) as well as the $$$.

I keep telling them they should be happy that I'm not out drinking it up at the bar or picking up call girls and drugs. That shuts them up for a little while, LOL.

Of course, I'm up the three bikes now, and I plan a fourth in the spring. That should go over really well!


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

My wife is used to my offroading (Jeep) and diesel truck habits, so my bike hobby pales in comparison. I think she's happy it's nothing bigger.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

strow said:


> "Grab your gear and let's load the mtb tandem."
> 
> I'm hoping to hear " What about that FS, 29'r, Ventana tandem?"


She's perfect, a diamond in the rough...


----------



## AnalogKid (Mar 26, 2012)

When I met my wife, she had just ordered a 2001 GT Timberline. The bike sat in our basement for years while we played with motorcycles. I rode the thing more than she did, but a medium framed bike just didn't cut it for someone standing 6'4".

Fast forward to 2011: I snag a Camber Elite 29er and we start riding trails. A pair of Rockhoppers soon followed. Of course, hers was several hundred dollars cheaper than mine because it was an in-stock closeout and my 'hopper was special order.

We're now at 7 bikes. She'll not be getting a snow bike because cold air bothers her but if it's 50 degrees or above she's ready to go. Some of the happiest memories I have revolve around our rides together, especially at night.

It's healthy, fun and a good way to spend time together. What's not to like?


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

Flat Again??? said:


> The other thing is, my wife rides too, so I have to budget for two of everything. Two fatbikes, this year.


We both ride too. And the budget for keeping two bikes in pristine condition can creep up quickly !
I've been eyeing the fatties too. Maybe i'll rent one on our next mtb trip. Let's see what she says about it ... LOL


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Wife: "You're looking at more bike stuff?"

Me: "you sound like my ex-wife"

Wife: "you never told me you were married before!"

Me: "I wasn't!"


----------



## Gregon2wheels (Jan 17, 2013)

Just upgraded this month. We talked about it a little while, and I finally asked, aren't you upset about me wanting to spend this much money on a bike?

She said, it's replacing a 17 year old bike, so I'm not worried about you getting your money out of it.

:thumbsup:

Seriously, I thought there would be a finances discussion. Nope.


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

My wife loves road and mtb. She is not fast and she's very directionally challenged. This used to cause problems until I bought her a Garmin so she can find her way back to the car! As long as we start together and agree on when to get back to the car it's all good.

She has one more bike than I do!


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

When I was married, my bike obsession caused issues. Now I have a GF who is into all aspects of cycling. She loves that I ride a lot and she wants to go with. She has the bug and is scheduling trips as I write this  Whenever I buy something new she wants to know all about it. She thinks the technology is cool. My girl ROCKS! I think you either have to find someone that is going to be fine with not participating and giving you the space to do what you want or find someone that wants to do it with you.


----------



## BCTJ (Aug 22, 2011)

My wife doesn't want me to ride. She says that Arizona is too dangerous for mountain biking and that she doesn't want to end up a widow with three young kids.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

> What does your wife say? 

I'm not sure how to spell it, but it sounds like Charlie Brown's teacher talking.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

One of my wife's friend's husbands is into cars. She (the friend) can't park in their garage because his special cars (M3, track Mustang) are in there.

So, my wife doesn't mind my bikes at all. Sometimes, she even encourages me to get a new one.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

JAMarco1 said:


> wife


Mistake #1



JAMarco1 said:


> My wife loves to shop and everytime she goes I am right there with her I am pretty much with my wife 24/7 we even work together. but other than that she really doesn't have many hobbies. She scrapbooks every six months...


Mistake #2



JAMarco1 said:


> I have tried and tried to get her out on the trail with me but, she's just not interested.


Mistake #3



JAMarco1 said:


> get you ass chewed?


Mistake #4



JAMarco1 said:


> I'm not trying to have an Ex-wife.


Mistake #5

Didn't you learn anything from Tom Leykis?


----------



## sfb12 (Dec 27, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Mistake #1
> 
> Mistake #2
> 
> ...


Man that worked out perfectly in order. I can say while just getting into this i'm glad i'm not married or i'd be hearing a lot of complaining.


----------



## CGrr (Aug 30, 2010)

I appreciate that my wife does not really ride; I just don't want to have to wait for her and have her tagging along on my rides; that's my time. She has a bike and sometimes we'll just spin around town and bird-watch, her hobby. 
As far as spending on my bikes? 
She never really says anything and has encouraged me to buy a new road bike, says she was worried about me riding with the rag-bike that I had. I usually feel guilty about spending too much money anyhow, comes from being raised by frugal parents, so I don't. 
She jokes that mtber's don't really ride anyhow, we just stand around at the trail-head checking ourselves out in our tights and slapping each others asses!


----------



## P.Stefanelli (Jan 13, 2013)

CGrr said:


> I usually feel guilty about spending too much money anyhow, comes from being raised by frugal parents, so I don't.


I have the same "problem" or "blessing".. either one..


----------



## Giant Chachi (Jan 9, 2012)

*I love my wife!*

I feel bad for you guys that get harassed for your bike obsessions and riding times, etc. For me, as long I don't go overboard in my spending, or take the entire weekend, every weekend to go ride, I am good to go.

In fact, my ride was in the shop this week for a big winter overhaul. It was gone for about 10 days while my Fox shock was sent in, so I was jonesing without it for sure. I went and picked it up after work the other night, and came home to put in the garage, and there was a typed sign hanging just above where my bike sits:










How cool is that!? My ride gets a welcome home sign from the wifey after being in the shop! Now that is love and support for my passion right there!

Tip: If any of you would like to show this post to your wives as motivation, feel free to do so. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tyler21 (Sep 16, 2012)

sjhiker said:


> My gf saw how much fun I was having riding my bike and how passionate I was at it decided she wanted to get a bike so we could do it together. So I helped her pick out a Specialized Myka (in purple) made sure it was fitted for her.
> 
> She rode it around the neighborhood twice and now it collects dust in the garage.


Ditto. We put a lot of effort into getting her bike (which is a very nice 2013 Trek Marlin). She was so excited about it and made it out to be like she would come with me on every ride she could. She used it twice and sure enough it's a dust collector. I'm still hoping to get her more into it, but if not I guess I'll have a gem of a bike to sell in 10+ years.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

25 years ago, I was born. No, not my birth from my mother, but born through BMX. Bike riding is my identity - and it's who my wife married. She didn't marry a dude who all-of-a-sudden decided to pick up bike riding... I've always been a rider (with just some stupid long breaks in-between). She knows it what defines me, and understands how it's an integral part of my life. To me, riding is like breathing. So... my wife doesn't mind when I spend money on bike stuff. I make most of the money in the home and pay all the house bills.

We also have separate checking accounts, so she manages her money and I manage my money. She takes care of her bills and groceries, and I do the rest.

The only time she uses riding "against" me is if we're in an argument, and she uses some sort of passive-aggressive statement to make herself sound like a victim in a situation. Like, if I'm complaining about my work (I work on commission) and tell her to stop nagging me since I pay all the house bills. She comes up with something to the effect of, *"Well, I'M JUST GOING TO HAVE TO GET 2 OR 3 MORE JOBS SO YOU CAN GO RIDE YOUR BIKE WITH YOUR FRIENDS AND I WILL JUST BE A SLAVE TO WORK! NOW YOU WOULDN'T HAVE TO WORK SO MUCH!" :madmax:*

When typed out, that response sounds awesome, but it's from a passive aggressive standpoint and it's annoying as hell.


----------



## tim_from_PA (Dec 17, 2012)

It's cold and wet here now, and my wife said: "I can't wait until spring so we can ride bikes together". That totally made my day. She isn't into it much, but she wants to be since I ride so much. I hope this year she really gets into it.


----------



## random walk (Jan 12, 2010)

She doesn't have to say anything. The silence is deafening.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I really can't hear what she says when she is at home and I am in the woods. 

Truly, she is mostly supportive as she knows it is a passion of mine. She's not into riding. I've tried. We hike together. Sometimes she throws it in my face during some argument or another. We've been married 23 years. We fight sometimes. It passes.


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

Rod said:


> My girlfriend tells me to go out with the guys, but we haven't been dating long. She tells me that she can just pick up some more hours at work while I'm out. I've had people in the past get upset that I would be away riding my bikes or playing basketball. That didn't work out well.


Sounds like she got a backdoor friend....


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

DavidNeiles said:


> My wife is a major *****, she pisses me off about riding all the time. I am a mechanic and she knew that. I swear, she is lazy and pissed my off. I don't think we need no stinking wifes. F them, they take our money and try to tell us what to do, wtf


Ummm, counseling perhaps...?


----------



## Moonshine Willie (Oct 21, 2009)

Good God man! If I were in your situation, I'd be biking, too! :lol:



MotownDanny said:


> Um, not married, but I am under the thumb of some female relatives -- ok, an older sister who lives next door to me, and my mother, who now lives with me due to advanced age and health issues (88, congestive heart failure).
> 
> Needless to say, at 47, a grown man as I keep telling them, it's my money and my life. Alas, they don't think so, are a little resentful of the time I put in (say roughly 15 to 20 hours a week) as well as the $$$.
> 
> ...


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

My wife does not care about bikes but respects and understand that I like riding and working on them. 

Its all about balance!!


----------



## SeadawgVB (Jun 5, 2013)

My Wife's all about the losing weight thing, (I'm only 20lbs over) but that still wont justify more than $400 initial purchase, so I bought the most frame I could find and the upgrade will come in slowly a bit or two at a time, under the radar.


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

My wife is a member of a 140 ladies only mtb club that rides twice a week. She loves the sport and I can't imagine it any other way. For those that have significant others that aren't supportive of your riding, run far far away.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I was watching TV at the beginning of last summer when my wife walked into the room and said, "hey, you're due for a new bike!" (She's the financial brains of the outfit and budgets for everything). 3 weeks later, I was the proud owner of a Pivot 5.7 carbon. I suppose I'll keep her!


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice. Can you clone her? My wife is very supportive of my biking and less supportive of my bike spending. 

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I AM the wife, and I say, "Go Ride!"



SeadawgVB said:


> My Wife's all about the losing weight thing, (I'm only 20lbs over) but that still wont justify more than $400 initial purchase, so I bought the most frame I could find and the upgrade will come in slowly a bit or two at a time, *under the radar*.


Do like Mr. June Bug does when he is trying to be surreptitious about bike related purchases and have UPS deliver the upgrades to your office.


----------



## Bernina (Apr 17, 2011)

*What my husband's wife says:* (after he bought her an awesome FS so that she could keep up with him on the technical stuff)

*She said:* Your 17 year old hard tail makes your body hurt. You should get a FS. They're fun.

*He said:* No, I'm old school. FS would be too bouncy on the chunky stuff and sap my power on climbs.

*She said:* You're wrong but let's at least get you a professional fit on your old bike so that you're more comfortable.

*He said:* Alright, if it makes you happy.

*She said:* (during the fit) Honey, look at this awesome Stumpjumper with a brain. It's your size.

*Fitter said:* Let me set it up for you. You can ride it around the block to see if it fits, then take it to the trail for a test ride.

*She said:* Yeah, honey. Give it a try.

*He said:* Alright, if it makes you happy.

*He said:* (after riding around the block) It's fun! I'll take it!

*She said:* Shouldn't you test it on some chunky stuff to see if it's too bouncy?

*He said:* No, I rode off the curb and it was fun! I'll take it!

*She said:* Do you want to ride it up a hill to see if it saps your power?

*He said:* No, I rode up the curb and it was fun! I'll take it!

*She said:* Alright, if it makes you happy. (And they both rode happily ever after.)


----------



## big_slacker (Feb 16, 2004)

Recent conversation:

Me-"I just got my bonus, I'm gonna buy a bike."

Her-"Another one??"

Me-"The one I have right now is too heavy and I don't jump off stuff much anymore."

Her-"Are you gonna sell the old one, because you've got four bikes in there already."

Her-"And buy a wrangler so you'll stop talking about cars."


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

a few years ago my wife was not really interested by bicycle except for having leisure rides on sunny days. 

She respects my passion and really is open-minded about that. She knows, accepts and appreciates I have a passion and do a lot of sport.

One year ago, I offered her a trekking bike and now she likes to have longer road rides with me. She likes it so much that this year she bought an electra beach cruiser to go at work by bicycle. And in September I plan to offer her a Planet X Pro Carbon with a flatbar. She dreams about a pink carbon bicycle under 8 kgs.

I never forced her to ride with me, but she fastly saw that this is a great way to share something, enjoy having outdoor activities and do some sport together.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

phoenixnr said:


> Nice. Can you clone her? My wife is very supportive of my biking and less supportive of my bike spending.
> 
> Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


How come no one ever asks if I can be cloned?


----------



## mbco1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

Its not so much the money, or time spent riding, but the time spent tinkering with my bike trying to fix it.  She always tells me to take it into the shop as I don't know what I'm doing and will need to take it in to get fixed after I break it anyway. Sad to say, most of the time she's correct, but sometimes I triumph and my tinkering actually pays off 
Sent from my HTC6990LVW using Board Express


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

Mostly my wife says, "Don't touch me".


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Not a damn thing, been divorced now 12 years and the happiest 12 years in a long time.
My current GF loves to MTB and other things , wink wink


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

My wife would have a problem with me spending money on new bikes all the time, but i wouldn't do it anyway...i have 2 decent bikes and i'd rather pay my mortgage early. However, she does not have a problem with me going riding, she's happy i have something i love doing and it's healthy. It's also cool that she's not into mountain biking, we don't have to do everything together.


----------



## Albeare Rowley (May 25, 2013)

Just bought a Giant Talon 0 2013 model on sale. GF was there watching, with the price of the bike $990 plus, lock, bike tool kit, seat bag, lights, spare tube, pump etc Her response was didn't know you were so flush and do not ever "chat" me about my spending again 
So it is all good ;-)


----------

